# almond wedding cake



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a friend that wants an almond flavored wedding cake. I'm not finding a lot of recipes other than adding some almond extract for flavor. I'm thinking that I can bump up the flavor with a simple syrup with almond extract for brushing on after baking. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

What about using ground almonds in the cake itself?


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I use Almonds in my Almond cake batter all the time. I add Almond extract and the almonds to the batter.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

maybe if you google cake with "ground almonds" or almond flour. There are lots of really nice cakes you can make where finely ground almonds substitute for some or all of the flour. 

I wouldn't do what you said with almond extract in simple syrup. Even with pure almond extract, that can produce a fake taste, especially when not mixed into the cake batter and baked. If you're after that, I say go to almond liqueur first.

If it were me I'd make a baumkucken, almond in the cake, brushed with seedless raspberry jam mixed with framboise liqueur in between the fine layers, sprinkled with ground almonds before the next layer of almond- based cake is added, and so on.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Could your friend be thinking of a cake with almond paste, or marzipan in the filling? 

Be careful of adding to much almond flavoring to the batter.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Frangipane with some whipped egg white for lightness is very almond-y.


----------



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks, I like the idea of adding ground almonds to replace some of the flour. Is there a formula or does it match 1 for 1 without getting heavy?


----------



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been experimenting with almond cake recipes for a couple of weeks now. I have a freezer full of baked cakes that I plan to use in Trifles or strawberry short cakes this spring. 

To make a long story short I hit on a recipe that my family loves and I’m glad to share. 

Almond Cake

INGREDIENTS
1/2-cup shortening
4 tablespoons butter
1-1/2 cups white sugar
3 eggs
1-tablespoon vanilla extract

1/2-cup sour cream
1/2-cup milk

2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup almond flour (1 cup sliced almonds ground to flour in a food processor)
1-tablespoon baking powder
1/2-teaspoon baking soda
1-teaspoon salt

DIRECTIONS
Preheat oven to 350° or 325° if using dark or coated pans.

Spray with spray oil then line (3) 9-inch round cake pans with wax or parchment paper or one 9”x13” cake pan. (Cut the paper to fit then spray the pan and put the paper in place then spray the paper.)

Sift together the flour, almond flour, baking powder, salt and baking soda. Set aside.

In a large bowl, cream together the butter, shortening and sugar until light and fluffy, at least 6 minutes. 

Beat in the eggs one at a time, and then stir in the vanilla. 

Combine the sour cream and milk, mix well. 

Beginning and ending with the flour mixture beat in the flour mixture alternately with the milk mixture, mixing just until incorporated. Once all ingredients are incorporated beat on medium speed for 3 minutes Pour batter into prepared pans.

Bake in the preheated oven for 30 to 35 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center of the cake comes out clean. 

Cool in the pan for 15 minutes, then remove to cooling racks. This cake is very tender and will tear very easily so you must handle it with care. 

Cool completely before frosting.

It just so happens that I just got through making one today.


----------



## breadmeister2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Go find Bo Friberg's Book: The Professional Pastry Chef. I was a student of his at the California Culinary Academy and he had a cake which incorporated almond paste. I always remember it was quite delicious. You could probably find the 2nd edition in a public library.

Happy Baking!


----------

